# Started on Protection Today; Update



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

(it took courage to write this so be gentle.  recent discussions make me a little gun-shy about sharing my journey but we all start somewhere.)

We have been working on tracking and obedience since we started training in late March. 

For tracking, she has good and OK days. I wouldn't say she has had a bad track, cos she always finishes it. She is great with the turns; didn't think she could figure that on her own. She doesn't turn back, but if her nose swings out & can't find the track, she lifts her head and looks bored. My trainer is coaching me when to guide her back before she gets to that point. I had a problem with nannying her too much when her nose swung out instead of letting her figure it out, so I was trying to correct that only to be corrected again. Also, my tension on her lead is very uneven. I either have it loose (which makes her rush ahead so she isn't swinging her head enough) or I am pulling her back instead of remaining static (which makes her to throw her head up). It is a lot of handler errors, frustrating for me because when the trainer took over a couple of times, she did so much better.

[we don't track on our own. we track 1 - 2x a week w/ the group. we have tracked in dry, tilled dirt so far, and lately the fields have been quite hard & clumpy. i was told grass would actually be easier, so waiting for that opportunity.]

Obedience is fun. We are working on focus, both at home & on the field. At home, we do it in front of the mirror. We are working up to 30 secs. On the field, another member acts as my mirror - he clicks, I reward. Today she had to hold for 2 long seconds before the reward. 

For protection... well, when he said, "OK go bring out your dog" I thought he was talking to another member. :crazy: He harnessed her to the tree, brought out the puppy sleeve and whip. I won't bore you with details, but we _all_ thought she would back down when he started shuffling towards her, making hissy sounds, raising and cracking the whip. My dog has never been exposed to that sort of behaviour before. She just looked more mad, to my inexperienced eyes. She kept barking, pulling, and lunging to the point where she would twist her body in the air. 

It was unnerving. The trainer was in her face, with her hanging onto the sleeve and cracking that whip right next to her. Then I was instructed to stand next to her, encourage her as he approached and then, kick out the sleeve to start the game all over again. 

On the last bite (another member held the leash to the harness, I was holding the one to her collar) I had to move with her while she hung on to the sleeve. Then when the trainer let go the sleeve, I had to jog a wide circle w/ her (can't remember the term) and put her back to the car. She jumped into the car with that sleeve! I didn't think she would hang on to that thing. She had never seen a puppy sleeve before, and I thought she would dislike the jute texture. 

She surprised me a lot today; she surprised everyone... my little 6 y/o Showline female. Well 3/4 show, 1/4 working but I don't know if that even counts as a Working German Showline that I see in some discussions. She gets teased w/ her butt fluff & pretty colours by others all the time - in good fun - but she is definitely earning a dear spot in everyone's hearts. 

I like the people I train with. They are very encouraging and helpful. We will continue under the guidance of our TD and see where that takes us after our BH. I don't want to push her too hard, but a tracking title would be nice.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am not surprised she did good... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

She wasn't called the um, "Gee" by you and Tony for nothing. I still call her that - and she always responds. LOL 

How is Paisley's training coming along? Do you have pictures/videos to share? Would like to hear from other 'green' handlers on how their dogs are doing in IPO.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a few pictures on fb (and I sent Janka a friend request) from paisleys first session at protection after the eval. I don't really have anything after that since I usually go to training without Tony and haven't had anyone else take pics with my phone. I only have a few boring videos of tracking.

But she seems to be doing good. She likes it. I really like the trainer/helper. I am enjoying it too. We are just seeing where this all takes us 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh gosh, are you able to see when her birthday is?!!

I definitely did not use her actual birth date and every guess I tried so far just ends up locking me out of tries.  So I just gave up. I don't know how else to log in. 

(i like tracking vids  )


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay go Janka! I can try to get some photos for you of her protection work if you want when I'm out there.  Can't wait to get this medical treatment over with so we can get started with our training!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats Stig. She bit! Its not as much fun when they don't.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Baby steps! Go Janka!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I will PM you some links later today.

I can't see her bday because I am not friends with her. You may ask someone who is already on her friends list. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a nice surprise!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonderful! Congrats! I remember going through a phase of being unnerved when i first started working with Keeta - it's one thing to see other dogs being worked, but another seeing your own dog being pushed and them pushing back with that kind of intensity - I actually took a break from training at that point.

After some time, you will know your girl, and know that you have control, and you'll be fine with it, and understand the drives that are being switched on and off through the training process.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the encouraging words. 

My real surprise was her not being mouthy on the sleeve; she likes to mouth tugs, balls and soft toys. It was firm and deep, no readjusting her bite. Well, that and her not shying away at the trainer's posturing and whip. 

Is a Puppy Sleeve the same as a Bite Wedge? It looked like a small sleeve, just covering the forearm. 



Castlemaid said:


> I remember going through a phase of being unnerved when i first started working with Keeta - it's one thing to see other dogs being worked, but another seeing your own dog being pushed and them pushing back with that kind of intensity - I actually took a break from training at that point.


Lucia, thank you for sharing because I totally relate to above. I was complete unprepared for him to use the sleeve & whip. She has never seen either, so when he was going to work my dog, I thought it was just the flirt pole. Also, she hated the texture of jute because an acquaintance tried to play tug with his jute pillow-thing years ago, and she didn't like grabbing onto it. 

I don't think I would pursue this avenue with her. She obviously enjoys it, but I don't want to stress her body too much. I haven't discussed the new developments with my trainer yet, but another member said to let Janka decide. It is evident she enjoys bite work but there is so much prep work and she is 6. 

Heck, we haven't even gotten our BH yet! We are at the tip of the iceberg, just working on focus. I try not to think too far ahead with what needs to be done because I just feel overwhelmed. 

One thing at a time, and we'll just follow the guidance of our TD. He has a much better eye than I do and I trust him to know what is best for Beanie and I.

Well, that was just a whole lotta thinking out loud. Thanks.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Maybe my little Gee just knew better than to play with your "friend"... I would say she is a smart doggie


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

mspiker03 said:


> maybe my little gee just knew better than to play with your "friend"... I would say she is a smart doggie


lol!


----------

